
Octopoda might be Aliens!?! - sgt101
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0079610718300798?via%3Dihub
======
jonathanyc
I have seen octopuses, octopi and octopodes, but never “octopoda.” I think any
one of the first three would have been more correct than the last :)

EDIT: I’m the dunce, turns out octopoda is the scientific name. TIL! Guess I
was thrown off by the plural “aliens.”

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its Greek, right? That sounds like octopuses should be the normal plural.

Anyway, octopoda is the biological classification order that the octopus
belongs to. So its a little iffy if the 'might be' is appropriate. Maybe
"Octopoda are Aliens" would work better? Or "Octopoda is alien"?

~~~
johnhenry
Our current system of taxonomy assumes common ancestry. So, technically, if
octopuses do descend from from aliens, the classification "Octopoda" is itself
erroneous.

